
Make the Censors Watch 'Paint Drying' by Charlie Lyne - grhmc
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/charlielyne/make-the-censors-watch-paint-drying
======
citizenk
See also the brilliant "How long will 'Paint Drying' be?":
[http://paint.ginnter.net/](http://paint.ginnter.net/)

